# Hey old guy ...



## dxqcanada (Apr 20, 2019)

Ok, I recently got a hold of an Olympus SLR.
I've always wanted an OM-4T even though I have never held one in my hand. I knew about the Olympus cameras, momentary dealt with them from customers. and through all the info my Olympus reps used to give us (sadly we never stocked their SLR equipment).
Now I have an OM-2 ... and I am impressed.
It's tiny compared to the Canon F-1 sitting beside it, even the Nikon FE ... but it isn't compromised by it. Now I really want an OM-4T.




Olympus OM-2 MD by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 21, 2019)

Sweet shooter! I used a few of those body's with a slide dupper at work. Ran many, many rolls through it and it worked great for years.

I used a Beseler dual mode slide duplicator with enlargeing lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2019)

We owe a large debt of gratitude to Olympus for reducing the size and weight of the SLR in the late 1970's.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2019)

And for inventing/premiering TTL flash control.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 21, 2019)

The way that the exposure display changes in the viewfinder is very very innovative, I have not seen that tech in any other SLR, yet.
I have to hand it to Yoshihisa.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2019)

From Wikipedia:
"The *Olympus OM System* (O = Olympus, M = Maitani) was a line of 35mm single-lens reflex cameras, lenses and accessories sold by Olympus between 1972 and 2002 (some accessories were sold until early 2003).

The system was introduced by Olympus in 1972, more than a decade after Nikon, Canon, and other manufacturers had established their own SLR ranges. The range was designed by Yoshihisa Maitani, chief designer for Olympus, and his staff. The nucleus of the system was a series of compact bodies divided into an advanced series and a later consumer-oriented series. The first model was the all-mechanical M-1 which, after pressure from Leica (which already had an M1 model), was renamed OM-1. At the same time the M system was renamed OM System. The camera included a full-aperture TTL Cadmium-sulphide (CdS) exposure meter, and a bayonet lens mount of relatively large diameter. By the end of the 1970s it was joined by the semi-automatic OM-2 and consumer-oriented OM-10. Olympus continued the naming pattern with the 'professional' OM-3 and OM-4, and the consumer-level OM-20, OM-30 and OM-40. The cameras were accompanied by a series of Zuiko-branded lenses, as well as a generous selection of accessories. The majority of OM bodies and lenses were manual-focus only; the OM-707 of 1986 was the only true autofocus model."


----------

